# Ka-bar TDI



## INDYFIGHTER (Dec 4, 2007)

I bought one of these.  I bought a clip that replaces the molly straps it comes with so I can clip in with the plastic sheath inside my pants in the front or back.  It conceals easier than a straight handled knife and is easier to get a hand on.  Seems like a fantastic design and feels natural and fluid in my hand.  Anyone else played with one of these?


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 4, 2007)

Haven't played with one of those yet.  I do love the Ka-Bar knives though.  I carried one of their USMC blades all through my time in the Corps and just recieved another as a gift from a classmate.  How does the blade angle affect its' employment?


----------



## Blindside (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't particularly care for it, the blade angle makes using it as a utility knife something of a pain (try cutting something on a flat surface).  The blade angle to hilt is too shallow for a punch dagger, and distinctly different enough from the straight blades that I train with, that thrusting would have to be retrained (try doing a upward thrust from a low reference point).  Alot of it personal preference and training history, given a short blade I'd prefer to be in pakal, tip down, blade in.  So I don't care for this blade for the same reasons I don't really care for the kerambit, it doesn't fit what I've trained with and for.

Lamont


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Dec 4, 2007)

I can see where it has limitations as a utility knife but that's not what I bought it for.  Unless I had no other choice but to use this knife I will always have another blade handy for cutting and hacking purposes.  I have had very limited knife training, a little Kali but it seems to lend it's self nicely to the blocks and strikes I learned.  It's definately an adjustment from using a straight blade.  I did almost cut myself switching from a forward blade position to a rear blade position.  With the agled blade there's no easy way to make the switch.  Still, as a last resort weapon for my waistband I'm happy with it.  It doesn't have a safty strap but fit's securely in the sheath and locks in place so I shouldn't have to worry about it falling out in a scuffle.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2007)

I too think I'd rather have either a straight blade or, if it was what I wanted, a true kermabit. But overall I have heard positive things about Ka-bars.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 4, 2007)

I can see where this might work well with some of the Filipino trapping techniques.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 4, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I can see where this might work well with some of the Filipino trapping techniques.


 

I love mine and it adapts very well to Karambit techniques.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Dec 5, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I love mine and it adapts very well to Karambit techniques.


 

I've never used a Karambit but I looked them up.  Is it typically used with a reverse grip and what art is it from?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 5, 2007)

It's mostly associated with Indonesian and Malaysian Silat but appears in the FMA as well. It can be used in either grip but most naturally in reverse grip, blade forward. I enjoy my little kerambit folder.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 5, 2007)

I like the one that I own and here is a copied photo from: www.knivesplus.com: 



2 5/16 drop point blade.  It does work very well with Kerambit style techniques and it is easily concealed or drawn.  Definately a plus!!!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 5, 2007)

I find myself more interested in it now from seeing this view. How secure does that slot for the index finger make it feel?


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Dec 5, 2007)

arnisador said:


> I find myself more interested in it now from seeing this view. How secure does that slot for the index finger make it feel?


 

It helps.  I'd like it if the handle of mine was a little thicker in my hand but it fits comfortably.  I thought of using some black paracute cord to wrap the handle and give it a little more body.


----------

